
Ask HN: What is the best way to quickly launch a website? - mr_coffee
Hi all,
I have some programming experience (mostly with Python) and would like to launch a product quickly to get user feedback, without spending weeks&#x2F;months learning web frameworks like react, JS, node etc. Don&#x27;t get me wrong, I am happy to spend the time to learn this, but before I do, I would like to see if I can get some user traction.<p>All I really need is a basic page that can host data and display a few bar charts and text (ideally in a UX pleasing way).<p>I thought of a simple Wordpress site, but thought I would ask here in case I am missing something better.<p>Does anyone have some good recommendation on what might be the best solution?<p>Thanks
======
Kagerjay
There's really two main options

\- Single static page (netlify as host or similar)

\- Wordpress (sitegrounds as host)

If you want premade templates to just modify some images / cut out content, I
would use themeforest

Specifically these links

[https://themeforest.net/category/marketing/landing-
pages?sor...](https://themeforest.net/category/marketing/landing-
pages?sort=sales)

[https://themeforest.net/category/marketing/unbounce-
landing-...](https://themeforest.net/category/marketing/unbounce-landing-
pages?sort=sales)

Technically all you really want is an email signup link at the end

------
laurentl
You can try sites such as wix or strikingly which offer a wysiwyg editor and
allow you to build your website without knowing the first thing about HTML.
Saves you the hassle of hosting your own Wordpress or static pages (although
S3 and others work great for that), will allow you to do some basic
integration with G Analytics and so forth, and will take you all of 5 minutes
to set up.

------
marc_io
Use Publii ([https://getpublii.com](https://getpublii.com)) to easily create a
static site on your computer and Netlify
([https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)) for hosting. All free and
fast to setup.

------
anotheryou
Honestly: I'd buy a good base design with WYSIWYG builder support.

Something like [https://elementor.com/](https://elementor.com/) for wordpress
or even go straight for squarespace (not sure how expensive that is though).

I feel like we are finally at a point where you don't have to know CSS anymore
for pretty static websites. At my job we are 50% devs, but marketing and
design does the website all on their own with some wordpress builder plugin
and it's alright.

------
stadeschuldt
If you know Python you could check out Lektor:
[https://www.getlektor.com/](https://www.getlektor.com/) I has been built be
Mitsuhiko, who also built Flask, Jinja2 and Werkeug. Lektor is a static
content management system. You can then host your site on S3 or Netlify.

------
viraptor
> a basic page that can host data and display a few bar charts and text
> (ideally in a UX pleasing way).

That sounds like a static site. Unless you need some interaction per user, I'd
recommend buying a ready theme, adding the content and uploading that to S3.
Ignore WordPress and frameworks unless you really have a need for them.

~~~
mr_coffee
Thanks - I had thought of something like that. What do you mean though by
buying a ready theme?

~~~
viraptor
You mentioned learning react and some other frontend tech. If you want a quick
website, ignore those too and buy some theme with a known base (bootstrap).
Then change the contents only, and not what it looks like.

------
DoreenMichele
If you are okay with Google, you can do it on blogspot. It's completely free
if you do it yourself, or inexpensive if you hire a consultant to help you
with the set up to cut down on the learning curve and get something nice
immediately.

------
ilikeatari
One of the other options not mentioned is Squarespace. I launched few sites
that look good and I liked the design esthetic.

------
anthony_barker
hugo single page website with signups using typeform.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
You could get free Google Cloud or AWS compute resources, a free or cheap
domain name, and load up a simple Python web server.

------
cm2012
Weebly is great. Also a YC company.

------
dshanahan
Use carrd.co.

